# should I have split into 3 hives? video attached



## Barhopper

The big hive in the location of the original? All the field bees go home.


----------



## nicklatech

Barhopper said:


> The big hive in the location of the original? All the field bees go home.


The split is right next to the hive. Yes the original hive is in the same location


----------



## VickyLynn

I imagine it's pretty warm in Louisiana, so I am sure some of that is bearding.


----------

